# Wiggly pink.... something? Anyone know the species? lagrange ny



## zantosa53 (Jul 18, 2009)

I posted this on goosemoose

http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/board,3.0

originally believing this was a rat pup but I've had so many people start to wonder exactly what it was I figured I'd ask around. Never saw the mother (man wouldn't that have been a convenient hint) Anyway take a peek! Let me know what you think! Any input will be welcome!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hold old is the little family? I wonder if its a mouse?


----------



## zantosa53 (Jul 18, 2009)

The hamsters were born september 8th.


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

How did that little one get in with them? I don't get it. If she gave birth to it ( the hamster ) it's obviously a hamster


----------



## ChloeLouise (Apr 5, 2009)

If you read the goosemoose post it says that the pup was found alone outdoors and Zantosa is using the hamster as a surrogate for the little thing!


----------



## zantosa53 (Jul 18, 2009)

updated pics!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

After seeing those new pics I am totally on the Mouse side of the room


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

could you put the pics on here? im not on goosemoose...


----------



## zantosa53 (Jul 18, 2009)

Sadly little duncan passed away asleep and warm in my hand early in the morning of the 25th of sept the goosemoose link has the whole story.. I don't know way that link doesn't seem to be working for me http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4060512.0 maybe this one will work better


----------

